#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Project Management Professional Study Guide

## mkhurram79

PMP: Project Management Professional Study Guide ISBN: 0782141064 Author: Kim Heldman Publisher: Sybex Inc URL:Code:Summary: Finally, a comprehensive self-study option for the highly respected Project Management Professional (PMP) certification from the Project Management Institute. With in-depth coverage of all exam objectives, detailed case studies, hundreds of challenging review questions, and a searchable electronic version of the entire book, you'll be ready to approach the exam with confidence. Put your career on the fast track with the PMP certification, which is aimed at experienced business professionals looking to bolster their resume with this lofty designation. With a prerequisite of 4,500 hours of practical project management experience, the PMP certification validates the knowledge required of high-level managers across a wide spectrum of business types, from IT to construction, finance to engineering, and more
Code:
Link checked on Sat Apr 11, 2009 1:08 pm


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Thanks and take care of yourselfSee More: Project Management Professional Study Guide

----------


## mkhurram79

Very informative book. Must READ-----------------

----------


## gr8funk

Thanks for the book

----------


## f81aa

mkhurram79, thanks

----------


## RUN357

Thanks for share.

----------


## sima

Thanks

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

Plz upload it again. The link is dead...

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing...

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

Thanx for sharing...

----------


## peddinti1967

link is working 

Thank you very much

----------


## jsaul

Thank you very much

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Link is OK ...... Thank you

----------


## tkr

Thank you

See More: Project Management Professional Study Guide

----------


## chemnguyents

thank you

----------


## tamengineer

thank you

----------


## dzulmr

Thanks for sharing

----------


## alimuzzy

thanks a lot for sharing ;.)

----------


## eng.osmanko

thanks for sharing

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

thank you

----------


## Beni_pgn

Please re-upload again...

----------


## rokan123

Dear Fellows

Please re-upload the books.

Regards,

Rokan

----------

